# Do Not Hate Me Because I Am Natural: a 2016 memoir from Sphinkter



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm starting this journal to track my jobby progress over the coming year, hopefully I will look somewhat bigger and be a good bit stronger by the end of it - I'm hoping the accountability from this log will help along with that.

Some background: I've been training/dieting properly now for about a year except for a couple of months during summer after I'd cut down a bit, was still training 2/3 times a week but diet wasn't dialled and my heart just wasn't in it at the time - I had actually started in the gym August/September 2014 but was unable to do much due to a separated shoulder until January 2015. Before all that I had been training to join the marines as a reservist, which is really what got me into fitness, but not long after starting training as a recruit I started getting shin splints, low back pain, and just general gayitus. I had intended to return after the niggles cleared up and maybe my body had got more used to the constant training but the shoulder injury happened and then I ended up getting the mrs pregnant, and simply can't juggle being away every second weekend, along with full time job, day release at uni and of course training.

Haven't started taking any steroids yet. It isn't out of the question but I'd like to have a decent level of strength and mass before I consider running any compounds. I don't want to still be figuring out simple things like diet either I would like to have the basics dialled in before try a cycle.

So here I am, hoping to make serious gainage in 2016.

*Currently sitting at about 12st/168lbs/77kg at I'm guessing around 15% body fat.*

*Current lifts are: *

*Squat - 110kg x 5*

*Low Incline BB Bench - 75kg x 5 don't go flat on BB as it used to hurt the shoulder when I was coming back from injury and it just kinda stuck out of fear of it flaring up again*

*Deadlift 130kg x 5, recently tested 1RM and pulled 160kg*

*Military Press - 55kg x 5*

I had planned on running something similar to this:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/261683-routine-advice/?do=embed

but have since decided to make it a bit simpler and cut the volume a bit and just really give it 100% and focus on progressive overload

Will be following and upper/lower split and started back on Saturday after taking a week off for exams so I'll log Saturday and Sunday's workouts now:

*Saturday - Upper Body*

*Incline BB Bench - 72kg x 5, 5, 4 - 60kg x 8,8*

*BB row - 60kg x 8, 8 - 65kg x 8, 8*

*Hammer strength shoulder press - 25kg each side x 12, 12, 8*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 52.5kg x 12, 12, 12*

*Tricep Cable Push Down - 23kg x 12 then rest pause twice got 3/4 each time.*

*BB curls with fixed 20kg bar - don't actually remember just till failure then rest pause as above*

*Sunday - Lower Body*

*Squat - 107.5kg - 5, 5, 4 - 75kg 20, 20*

*I should of done RDLs but then after 20 rep squats.. maybe next week.*

*BB standing calf raise - 75kg x 20, 20, 20,20*

*2kg Medicine ball crunch/leg raises supersetted with 30 sec planks - 12, 12, 12*

I will maybe add some more volume on the lower days in the next weeks I will see how it goes.

Monday and Tuesday are rest days - will log my next upper body workout on Wednesday!

Until then and as for pics, I will try and update every month or so for comparison but here's pretty much where I'm at just now:

View attachment IMG_2074 [10462].JPG


View attachment IMG_2087 [10464].JPG


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

f**k off you natty c**t!

Joking mate, good luck with your progress


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

If your shoulder is dodgy then consider decline bench.

Also think about switching to Db bench & rows.

For triceps Skulls or Cgbp should be your primary, cable push downs as a finisher.

Cg Lat pull downs I favour over wide due to the greater range of motion.

Get some rear delt work in there too such as face pulls/reverse flys.

Smash it


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> If your shoulder is dodgy then consider decline bench.
> 
> Also think about switching to Db bench & rows.
> 
> ...


 The low incline was my saving grace for bench, I got no pain at all from it at a time when I'd do flat and it would hurt instantly and then ache for about a week after, plus I've never liked decline it just doesn't feel right for me.

I'll be doing flat DBs and DB bench rows tomorrow on my 2nd upper day!

Pull downs, I'll change up the grip every 6 weeks or so I've close, wide, palms facing etc. Same for pull-ups which I'll be doing tomorrow probably neutral grip to start with.

Triceps I was gona do skull crushers tomorrow, will think about switching to CG for Saturday although I do my BB inclines more with a typical power lifter grip width rather than BB wide. More in the interest of keeping my shoulders healthy but obviously hitting the triceps pretty hard in the process.

Good shout on the rear delts I will stick some face pulls in tomorrow, what do you think about adding in some side raises as well for the lateral delts? Was trying to keep things simple but at the same time don't want to neglect anything.

cheers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah side raises are very good obvs shoulder press is king.

I use cables for that controlled constant tension rather then swing dumbells around aimlessly like Brad Castlebury!

I tend to do them on my push day (chest Tri shoulder)

Rear delts on pull day (back & bi)


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Yeah side raises are very good obvs shoulder press is king.
> 
> I use cables for that controlled constant tension rather then swing dumbells around aimlessly like Brad Castlebury!
> 
> ...


 Aye might do that then, sides on sat upper day and rears on wed upper.

haha aye I've done cables as well but I do also like going heavy on the DBs and doing one arm at a time while holding a bench or something with the other hand, definitely a bit of body English in there but I always get some pump in the side delts and traps so it's obviously doing something.

Prefer face pulls to rear felt raises, mostly cause I just can't feel them in the rear delts but I suppos that just comes with doing them more and spending a bit of time with a lower weight.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome lad.

I am following a similar routine (upper/lower) although I am not natty you can look a my log!

I do 5day split with a two week rotation. week1 (u/l/u/l/u) week2 (l/u/l/u/l) then repeat


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

We nattys are a dying breed, I'll be reading this one


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

herc said:


> Welcome lad.
> 
> I am following a similar routine (upper/lower) although I am not natty you can look a my log!
> 
> I do 5day split with a two week rotation. week1 (u/l/u/l/u) week2 (l/u/l/u/l) then repeat


 Will do bud!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> We nattys are a dying breed, I'll be reading this one


 Nice one, I was actually having a gander at yours the other day mate.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

In for this mate.

Whats the diet looking like?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I realised I forgot to mention diet!

Starting calories on about 3000, I will adjust as needed.

Macros - I don't get too anal about it just make sure there is plenty of protein (200-250g generally) and make the rest up from carbs and fats. It usually ends up about 40c30p30f though when I track using myfitnesspal.

Diet is pretty much the same Tuesday - Friday due to office job - sometimes have to watch I don't under eat at weekends. Mondays are uni days so sometimes end up KFCing it which isn't ideal but at least its getting the calories in.

On a side note - was at Tony Romas for endless slab Mondays yesterday (not a regular thing thank fcuk) so my calories ended up over 4177 according to MFP 

I've logged today's, and tomorrow's in advance (see below), which are pretty standard for me.

View attachment IMG_2270 [62511].PNG


View attachment IMG_2271 [62509].PNG


View attachment IMG_2272 [62513].PNG


View attachment IMG_2273 [62515].PNG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> In for this mate.
> 
> Whats the diet looking like?


 haha was literally typing out the post above when you posted this.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tonight was my second upper body session. Not the best session - military press is down a bit after my week off (same with bench and squats at the weekend), I thought a week off was supposed to be good for you!

Diet was fine, handful of mixed nuts before bet and that's me.

Mrs has had the face on since I got in from the gym, I think when she booted me at like one in the morning to go see to my crying daughter she actually expected me to get up - boy was she surprised when I booted her back and went back to sleep. House was a riot when I got in as well - clearly some kind of dirty protest on her part. Not to worry I know how to play dirty, "forgot" to only put hot birds eye chillis in my half of the chile con carne..[IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]

Anyway the session went a little like this:

*Military Press - 52.5kg 5,4,3 ie jobby then 40kg 8,7*

*Neutral Grip Pullups - bw only 8,8,8,8*

*Flat DB Bench Press - 26kg 12,10,8*

*DB Bench Rows - 28kg 12,12,12*

*Lying Triceps Extensions and EZ curl bar to failure*


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep I'll be following this for sure ? good luck.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lower body tonight. Deadlifts felt ok, finished off with a wee mini circuit on the rope grapple machine and some abs. Some cahnt was on the seated calf raise so I just cracked 100 bodyweight ones out in the house before I went for a shower. Diet was fine it cals n macros no probs. Though I had to have tuna pasta for tea - which is shyt when I make it made worse by the fact my daughter, who had climbed onto the table, stole a handful of my dinner and then shat herself.

Tonight's session:

*Deadlifts - squat stance - 130kg 5,5,5 started all sets off straight grip, moved onto mixed grip after my grip strength went, then 110kg 10,10*

*Vertical leg press -132.5kg 12,12,12 right down at the bottom not locking out at the top to keep the tension on the quads.*

*Hamstring curls - 42kg 12,12,12*

*Rope grappler30sec/12medicine ball crunches/leg raises no rest for 3 rounds.*

*100 bodyweight calf raises at home.*

Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think you need that much protein...I go by the 1/1.5g per kg of BW I'm 92kgs and I eat 140gs give or take 10, and fats around 60/70 and the rest carbs...yyou'll need carbs if trying to build strength/base...good luck


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

john mcclain said:


> I don't think you need that much protein...I go by the 1/1.5g per kg of BW I'm 92kgs and I eat 140gs give or take 10, and fats around 60/70 and the rest carbs...yyou'll need carbs if trying to build strength/base...good luck


 If your talking about the screen shot above, that was an unusually high protein day, it's usually closer to 200. Got to remember as well mate using my fitness pal app so it's counting protein from carb sources as well if you were only to count the protein from typical protein source ie meat, whey etc it would be a fair bit less - I Duno how you do it yourself but when I tried counting macros before I always just counted protein from protein source, carbs from carb sources etc.

also if I was to drop protein and fat low as you say if have to be eating around 500g carbs a day, having a desk job that sounds like a recipe for being a fat fcuk.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

The point I'm making is we all need alot less protein to gain muscle and if your working all the day granted it's a desk job you need energy to lift and if your trying build strength and a Base you will be progressively overloading your training you will need carbs for energy especially when it's getting hard...fats wise I keep them low because I'm on gear and can get away with it I suppose..but if your getting fat you can adjust as you go it's a long road..good luck tho


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I trained earlier about 1130/12ish. Decent session. Was babysitting my nephew so took him and the girls to the park after. Spag bol for dinner - can't complain.

Looking forward to smashing legs first thing tomorrow :thumb: . Got 400 cals to make up, will get some eggs down me in the next hour or so no probs.

*Incline BB Bench Press - 72.5kg 5,5,4 - 60kg 7,6 - last set after I couldn't get all the way up I repped on partials then just held the bar about an inch of my chest and lowered as slow as possible. One thing I prefer about doing incline BB over flat is I can set the pins to the bottom so the don't interfere with the lift (can still touch my chest) but can still use them by dropping the bar further forward.*

*Bent Over BB Row - 65kg 8,8,8,8*

*Hammer Smith Shoulder Press - 26.25kg each side 12,9,6 - done as per incline BB bench on last set*

*Lat Pulldown - 54.3kg 12,12,9 - repped partials again*

*Cable Tri Pushdowns - 25.5kg - 11 then rest pause x 2 think I got like 2/3 both times.*

*BB curls - 7.5kg each side + whatever the wee bar weighs - 12 then rest pause x 2, got like 5 reps then 3/4.*

*For arms I'm really just going for a good pump, using strict form. Not bothered about how much I'm lifting as long as I can feel it though I will keep upping the weight when I hit 12 reps, it's just not my main concern atm. I really don't give two f**ks how much I can BB curl lol I just want bigger arms.*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Weighed myself first thing, average for the weekend is 169.75lbs, 2.15lbs up from last week.

Bearing in mind I took a week off the week before and had that cheeky Tony Romas endless slab on Monday, so I'm putting it down to glycogen, water, fat and hopefully some of the good stuff. I'll keep calories the same this week but if I put much more than 1lb on by next week I'll need to drop them slightly, probably just by 250cals on rest days.

Legs today - no idea when cause she was out last night and will be rough as a badger's whenever she gets up.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Decent session tonight, gym was reasonably quiet ass well which was good.

Got about 700cals to hit tonight but I've already stuck in what I'm gona eat - just need to make it and get it down me now.

*Back Squat - 107kg 5,5,5 then narrow stance 70kg 12,20 (poofed it on the first set for some reason) Probably keep it at 107kg next week as form broke down a bit on that last set even though I got the last rep in.*

*Romanian Deadlift - 70kg 12,12,12 haven't done these in ages so was conservative with the weight. Forearms were pumped to fcuk though.*

*Standing BB Calf Raises - 100kg 20,20,15 then repped out on partials. Feeling these a lot more now going slow with toes pointed out, hopefully start seeing some growth.*

*Leg Extensions - 45kg 20,17,13 full reps then partials to failure*

*Finished off with 5-10 mins on the rowing machine.*

*Rest day Monday and Tuesday so will do some abs in the house tomorrow night I think.*

Back to uni tomorrow so no doubt will be having a wee treat for lunch.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Evening all, had two days rest but my daughters been terrible the past 2 nights, awake 12-3 Monday night and half 3-half last night, not to mention I've caught the AIDS that seems to be going about.

Never the less I hit upper body earlier.

*Military press - 52.5kg 5,5,5 40kg 9,6*

*Pullups bodyweight 8,8,8,8*

*DB Flat Bench- 28kg 10,6,6*

*DB Bench Row 28kg 12,12,12*

*Lying Tricep Extension - 15kg + tri bar to failure then 2x rest pause to failure*

*DB curls - 12kg 20 then 2x rest pause to failure*

Back up to 55kg for military press next week which is where I was before my week off, so at least tonight wasn't a total waste of time.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Realised I hadn't put any legs up so I took one in the work's bog for y'all.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Late one tonight.

Trained legs

*Deadlift - 132.5kg 3,3,3 100kg 12,12 grip giving out on heavy sets so used mixed grip but don't really like it so going to invest in some chalk I think. Got straps but I'd rather work on my grip strength I think.*

*Plate load leg press - 140kg 12,12,16*

*Seated leg curls 44kg 12,12,8*

*seated calf raises - 10kg each side 12,12,10*

*Cable rope attachment kneeling crunches - hadn't done these in a while so worked weight up to 50kg for 20, 4 sets total*


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

High rep deads are the Devil's work! Legs are looking chunky, mate!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I know mate, RDLs are even worse the forearm /back pump is almost unbearable! Bloody good cardio as well haha same goes for squats.

Thanks bud appreciate that!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Didn't have time to log training yesterday but done upper yesterday and lower today.

*Upper*

*Incline BB Bench - 72.5kg 5,5,4 60kg 8,6*

*BB Row - 67.5kg 8,8,8,8*

*Shoulder Hammer Strength - 25kg each side, 11,9,8*

*DB side raises - 12kg 20,20*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 56.6kg 12,12,10*

*Cable Pushdowns 27kg 12 + 2x rest pause*

*BB curls 25kg 12 + 2x rest pause*

*Lower*

*BB Squat - 107kg 5,5,5 70kg 20,20*

*Romanian Deadlift - 70kg 8,8,8,8 kept weight the same as last but took my time and made sure I was hitting full ROM and squeezing at the top of every rep.*

*BB Calf Raises - 100kg 20,20,20,20*

*Ab circuit - medicine ball crunch/leg raises super-set with hanging legs raises - 12 reps on each x 4*

Big steak dinner last night, was mega!

Went over calories by about 600kcals, will probably come in under tonight though so evens out I guess..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Weight this weekend was 170.7lbs so up about 1lb from last week.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper session tonight. I'm changing my heavy lifts so it's 3x3 then 3x4 the next week then 3x5 the following and then i'll increase the weight. Seemed to be stagnating doing straight sets. Last set will be to failure regardless of target. Hopefully this pulls me out of the rut I was especially with presses.

*Military Press - 55kg 3,3,4 40kg 8,8*

*Neutral Grip Pullups bw + 2.5kg 8,8,8,6*

*DB Flat Bench - 28kg 11,8,6*

*DB Bench Rows - 30kg 12,12,10*

*Lying Tricep ext tri-bar + 15kg 12 +2x rest pause to failure*

*DB curls leaning on bench 14kg 12+ 2x rest pause to failure*

*Cable Rope Face-pulls - 11kg 12,12 just going for a good squeeze here*

*Then done 3 rounds on the rope grappler.*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Giving the gym a miss tonight lads, my lower back is giving me a bit of jip today and it's deadlift day, plus I reckon I'm onto a sure thing with the Mrs. Will hit tomorrow afternoon after work. Means I'll be training 3 days in a row, will probably just go later on Saturday to give me some extra recovery time.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deadlift - 132.5kg 4,4,5*

*Leg Press - 142.6kg 12,12,12*

*seated leg curl - 48.3kg 12,12,9*

*seated calf raise - 20kg 20,15,12*

*cable rope crunches 3x20 *

*6 minutes intervals on bike*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*Incline BB Bench Press - 72kg 5,5,5 60kg 8,7 went slow and kept the bar just shy of touching chest and not locking out at top to keep tension on pecs*

*BB Row - 70kg 8,8,8,7*

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - 25kg each side 12,10,7 super-setted DB laterals on last two sets at 12kg - 12,15*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 59kg 12,12,10 drop set to 39kg for 6 slow reps with big pause of bottom - burny burny.*

*smashed arms and got the fcuk outa there!*

*Sorting the wean's room out today get her in there so I don't have to shag on the couch anymore!*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Nothing quite like a good light :thumb:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

171.3lbs average between sat/sun so up 0.6lbs :lol:

will increase cals by 150 once my weight doesn't budge for 2 weeks straight, planning on bulking right through this year so I'm in no great hurry.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

We look quite similar! You're a lot leaner.. but I'm.. white! And have a beard!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> We look quite similar! You're a lot leaner.. but I'm.. white! And have a beard!


 Lol it's all smoke and mirrors, that pic makes me look a lot leaner mate as I said, good light!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*BB Squat - 110kg 3,3,5 70kg 12,12*

*Romanian Deadlift - 72.5kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises - 100kg 20,20,20,20*

*Leg Extensions - 52kg 15,15,15 drop set 10*

*Abs and rope grapple machine circuit*

*Just realised I type the above on sunday and it never posted!*

last nights training was

*Military Press - 55kg 4,4,3 42.5kg 8,7*

*Pullups bw+5kg 8,8,7,6*

*Flat DB Bench - 28kg 12,9,8 with flyes supersetted on last 2 sets 12kg 9,8 I've never really done flyes so they feel a bit weird but my chest is sore today so that's good*

*DB Bench supported rows 16kg 12,12,12 switched to these as the bent over bench rows were tiring my low back which is no good when deadlifted day after, also not done these before really so the weight was low, and also sore today*

*smashed arms with lying triceps extension and curls with these ez curl bar with rest pause*

*done 5 mins intervals on the cross trainer*

*deadlifts tonight as soon as the mrs is in from college*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Deadlift - 132.5kg 3, then stuck the straps on n got 5,5,5 easy just shows my grip has really been letting me down. I wanted to avoid using straps but f**k it this is lower body day I want to work my legs and low back so straps it is. 105kg 12,9

leg press - 145kg 12,12,12

leg curl 52kg 12,12,12

seated calf raises - 22.5kg 15,15,15

cable rope attachment crunches 3x20

No cardio as it was late naughty naughty


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Deadlift - 132.5kg 3, then stuck the straps on n got 5,5,5 easy just shows my grip has really been letting me down. I wanted to avoid using straps but f**k it this is lower body day I want to work my legs and low back so straps it is. 105kg 12,9
> 
> leg press - 145kg 12,12,12
> 
> ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Hehe true but been try to blast some intervals out at the back of my sessions to stop fat gain, it's working I think, I've put on like 3lbs n waistline hasn't budged!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was pissed this morning cause I'd dropped a lbs in weight when I've track every day and been at or just over my target kcals. Could just be water weight fluctuating who knows but I'll weigh again tomorrow and take the average as usual.

saturday session is always decent though.

also made some enquiries of a pharmaceutical natures so we'll see where that goes. It will still be 6 months or so though cause I'll have to cut down before i cycle so I can just put lean mass on not feel like a need to cut straight after. Would just be good to have the stuff sitting there ready to go.. Burning a hole in my sock drawer no doubt

gym was decent earlier

*Incline BB Bench - 75kg 3,3,4 (failed halfway on 5th rep) 60kg 8, 5 super setted with push-ups 12,7*

*BB Rows 70kg 8,8,8,8*

*Hammer Strength Shoulders 26.5kg each side - 12,10,8 last 2 sets super setted with lateral raises 12kg 15,15*

*lat pull down 61.3kg12,11,9*

*cable tri push downs and DB curls for arms*


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Good stuff mang

I'm going to start using machines for 'finishers' I think. I've seen banzi mention hitting each group until it feels worked, which I've never done before.. I've always just made sure I get how ever many reps for however many sets, think I've been selling myself short!

RE the scales thing.. I think we've all been there


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Good stuff mang
> 
> I'm going to start using machines for 'finishers' I think. I've seen banzi mention hitting each group until it feels worked, which I've never done before.. I've always just made sure I get how ever many reps for however many sets, think I've been selling myself short!
> 
> RE the scales thing.. I think we've all been there


 170lbs this morning as well :confused1: so down 1.3lbs from last weeks average, and also weigh less than the week before lol. I have no idea i guess I'll just up cals by another 150 or so this week.

ive been guilty of that myself I think, now I just always make sure I take the last set of every exercise to failure and sometimes beyond depending on how I feel. That way even if I've underestimated what weight to use and went to light the muscle is still getting worked properly.

i used to avoid machines and just stuck to free weights and cables but I like the new plate loaded hammer strength style ones in my gym so I use them, main lift is always a big BB lift though.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*BB Squat - 110kg 4,4,4 75kg 12,12*

*Romanian Deadlift - 75kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises 100kg 20,20,20,20*

*Leg Extension - 54.3kg 15,15,15*

*Abs/rope grappler circuit*

Increased cals to 3200 and logged foods so far and for the rest of the day, just have to eat it now. Shouldn't be too bad. After the gym I had an omelette with low fat soft cheese, garlic bread and a bowl of porridge which worked out as almost 1200cals.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Been so s**t at updating this week, haven't missed the gym or anything just haven't been on the laptop all week.

The past week has been:

*Wednesday*

*Military Press - 55kg 3,4,3 42.5kg 8,7*

*Pullups bw+5kg 8,8,8,6*

*Flat DB Bench - 28kg 11,9,8 with flyes supersetted on last 2 sets 12kg 9,8*

*DB Bench supported rows 18kg 12,12,12*

*Lying tricep extensions 10kg E.S 12,9*

*Preacher curls 8.75k**g E.S 12,8*

*5 mins intervals on crosstrainer*

*Thursday*

*Deadlift - 135kg 2, then 5,5,5 with straps. skipped the high reps sets as I ended up with 2 lads working in with me.*

*leg press - 150kg 12,12,12,12*

*leg curl 54.3kg 12,12,12*

*seated calf raises - 22.5kg 15,15,15*

*cable rope attachment crunches 3x20*

*Saturday*

*Incline BB Bench - 75kg 4,4,4 62.5kg 9, 5 super-setted last 2 sets with push-ups 12,7*

*BB Rows 72.5kg 8,8,8,8*

*Hammer Strength Shoulders 27.5kg each side - 12,9,6 last 2 sets super setted with lateral raises 14kg 12,12*

*lat pull down 61.3kg12,11, and drop set to finish*

*Lying tricep extensions 10kg E.S 11,9*

*Preacher curls 8.75k**g E.S 12,8*

*Sunday*

*BB Squat - 110kg 5,5,5 77.5kg 12,12*

*Romanian Deadlift - 77.5kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises 100kg 20,20,20,20 the reason the weight isn't going up is because the last 5/6 reps on the last 2 sets are just partials*

*Leg Extension - 52kg 15,15,15 and drop set*

*Abs/rope grappler circuit*

Also, picked up a few bottles of sustanon for my impending first cycle. Got some arimidex as well after asking for aromasin..the guying selling it said aromasin is shite and no one uses it? seems to be contrary to everything I'm reading online though. Still not planning on starting for a while yet. I reckon I can get up to 13 stone natty then diet down to about 12 and go from there.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Weight back on the increase as average for sat/sun was 173.1lbs.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

What kind of cycle are you thinking about mate?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> What kind of cycle are you thinking about mate?


 Just test only mate, got some sus. Choices were either that or test 400 and I wanted to run 500mg/wk so just went with the sus as its 250mg/ml so 2x 1ml shots easy peasy. The guy was recommended test and deca so I'm glad I've been doing my homework on the net. It's Cambridge sus but and the lab doesn't have the best rep on here so I'm in too minds really.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

*HEATHEN! *


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> *HEATHEN! *


 You know you want to


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Just test only mate, got some sus. Choices were either that or test 400 and I wanted to run 500mg/wk so just went with the sus as its 250mg/ml so 2x 1ml shots easy peasy. The guy was recommended test and deca so I'm glad I've been doing my homework on the net. It's Cambridge sus but and the lab doesn't have the best rep on here so I'm in too minds really.


 I'd say if you were worried about the lab you could cut your losses and go for something more tried and tested?

Last thing you want is for your first cycle to be disappointing, especially if you've been mulling over the decision for a while...

I'm in the same boat but haven't plucked up the courage yet.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

When are you gonna join the dark side my son?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Sphinkter what's your motivation for getting on gear?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Sphinkter what's your motivation for getting on gear?


 I don't personally know any one with a physique I'd say I was working towards, who isn't on anything, except a wee guy who goes to my old gym but he's like 5 5 with shoes on lol. I have very average genetics as well so I doubt in going to be an exception. I'm still going to be training natural for a while though, I just like to be organised.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'd say if you were worried about the lab you could cut your losses and go for something more tried and tested?
> 
> Last thing you want is for your first cycle to be disappointing, especially if you've been mulling over the decision for a while...
> 
> I'm in the same boat but haven't plucked up the courage yet.


 Aye, might actually send them off for testing.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> When are you gonna join the dark side my son?


 Playing it by ear mate. Ideally I'd get myself up to 13 stone natty at similar body fat to just now, then diet down. Will see though, training is going well and progress is ok atm.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Stick at it natty mate. Eat well, train hard. Give your body no other option but to grow.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Stick at it natty mate. Eat well, train hard. Give your body no other option but to grow.


 Undoubtably but you can't deny results will be 10x better using gear. I've been there done that with reccies so I have no moral dilema so I say why not?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Undoubtably but you can't deny results will be 10x better using gear. I've been there done that with reccies so I have no moral dilema so I say why not?


 It sounds like you've made your mind up mate.

You've obviously weighed up the pros and cons, stick with your decision, only you know if you want to use AAS or not.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> *Undoubtably but you can't deny results will be 10x better using gear*. I've been there done that with reccies so I have no moral dilema so I say why not?


 Yes I can. There are other variables to consider.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's your decision mate. You know what you're trying to achieve and know what it'll take to get there.

P.s Gear ftw lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes I can. There are other variables to consider.


 Yep, can do a cycle, and still wind up looking like me.. I'm living proof that steroids are not magic beans!

Still got to train and eat right lol who knew


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Yep, can do a cycle, and still wind up looking like me.. I'm living proof that steroids are not magic beans!
> 
> Still got to train and eat right lol who knew


 Agreed 100% mate steroids are a waste of time if your not taking diet and training seriously.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes I can. There are other variables to consider.


 of course there are other variables but say you're looking at two identical twins who have trained for the same length of time, and train, eat and rest the same and put one on a course of steroids - obviously his results are going to be far better.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> of course there are other variables but say you're looking at two identical twins who have trained for the same length of time, and train, eat and rest the same and put one on a course of steroids - obviously his results are going to be far better.


 No it's not obvious....he may not live as long, he could develop a serious condition triggered by the injection of the drugs. It is not unheard of.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No it's not obvious....he may not live as long, he could develop a serious condition triggered by the injection of the drugs. It is not unheard of.


 I understand there are risks associated with taking steroids just like any other drug but chances are that this hypothetical, physically fit identical twin with no pre existing health conditions, isn't going to develop any life threatening ailments from one cycle.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I understand there are risks associated with taking steroids just like any other drug but chances are that this hypothetical, physically fit identical twin with no pre existing health conditions, isn't going to develop any life threatening ailments from one cycle.


 Sounds like your minds made up. go for it


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper body session tonight. Was a knackered by the time work finished but glad I dragged myself down it ended up a half decent session and always perks me up.

No water in the house tonight thanks to Scottish water's finest - which means I'm going to try and top to toe myself with baby wipes. Asked the mrs for a hand but she decline. Her loss.. Fully naked? Baby wipes on hand? It would be rude not to..

*Military Press - 55kg 4,4,4 - 42.5kg 8,6*

*Pull ups + 5kg 8,8,6,6*

*DB Flat Bench Press - 28kg 12,8,6 with flyes super-setted in last 2 sets at 10kg for 12,12*

*Bench Chest Supported DB Row 20kg 12,12,12*

*Lying Tricep extension with tri bar 10kg each side 12,8*

*EZ bar preacher curls 7.5kg each side 12,12*

*2 sets of cable rope face-pulls and 5 minutes of intervals on crosstrainer*

Standard Wednesday tea - homemade spag bol with garlic slices, a tidy 1200 calories :thumb:

View attachment IMG_2074 [10462].JPG


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting to hear your joining the dark side but very intrigued to see how it goes


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Interesting to hear your joining the dark side but very intrigued to see how it goes


 I'd decided a while ago but starting to put things together, I'll still be training natural for now though.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Fair do's. Being a natty too I'm interested to see your gains


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Just polished off my Thursday night home made chili (made on Tuesday along with last night's spag bol). Two scotch bonnets in it and still needed tobasco so hopefully my mouth isn't writing cheques that my arsehole can't cash.

*Deadlift - 137.5kg 5,5,5*

*Leg Press 155kg 12,12,12,12*

*Leg Curl 56.6kg 12,12,12*

*Seated Calf Raises 16.25kg each side 15,15,15,15*

*Cable crunches 59kg 12,20*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Fair do's. Being a natty too I'm interested to see your gains


 Nice one - will be updating pics at the 12 week mark from starting this. Hopefully see a difference!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*Incline BB Bench - 75kg 4,4,4 failed on the 5th rep on the1st two sets, just didn't want to go up. 62.5kg 8, 7*

*BB Rows 75kg 8,8,7,7*

*Hammer Strength Shoulders 27.5kg each side - 12,10,7 last 2 sets super setted with lateral raises 14kg 15,20*

*lat pull down 63.6kg12,11,9 and drop set*

*Lying tricep extensions 10kg E.S 12,9*

*Preacher curls 7.5k**g E.S 12,8*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*BB Back Squat 112kg 3,3,3 80kg 12,12*

*Romanian Deadlift 80kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises 100kg 20,20,20,20*

*Leg Extension 56.6kg 15,15,15, drop set*

*3kg medicine ball/rope grappler circuit (15 crunch/leg raises, 50m) x 3 *


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Off work tomorrow got some stuff to do in the morning, then gona hit the gym early afternoon. Looking forward to it, I'm usually crashing at the time I usually go on a Wednesday straight after work, making for a sub par session.

Wee progress pic..

There's like 4lbs in between these pics lol. 

View attachment IMG_2074 [28926].JPG


View attachment IMG_4057 [28932].JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Another s**t week for updating this log, got to get on top of that.

Calories upped to 3350 this week, struggled to hit this yesterday as my daughter was up till 4 the night before so I slept when I got in from work for a few hours with only a quick bite when I got in, had like 1000 cals to make up at 10 so I had a shake, 2 bananas and a few terrys choc orange cookies from asda.

It's tragic how slow my strength is progressing on upper body lifts.

*Wednesday - Upper*

*Military Press - 55kg 5,4,4 42.5kg 8,7*

*Pullups +5kg supinated 8,8 pronated 7,6 dropset with body weight only, 3*

*Flat DB Bench - 30kg 11, 28kg 10, 26kg 8 dropset 16kg cant remember reps. Reducing rest time so it's just however long it takes me rack the dumbells and pick another set.*

*Bench Supported DB Rows - 20kg 12,12,12*

*DB Rear Delt Flyes - 8kg 20,20*

*Preacher curls 7.5kg each side 12,9*

*Tri Bar Lying Extensions 10kg each side 12,10*

*Thursday Lower*

*Deadlifts - 140kg 5,5,5*

*Leg Press 160kg 12,12,12,12*

*Leg Curls 59kg 12,12,9*

*Seated Calf Raises 12.5 each side 15,15,15,15*

*Cable Rope Crunches 59kg 20,20,20*

*Today Upper*

*Incline BB Bench - 75kg 5,5,4 65kg 8 60kg 7 - again rest between the last two was shortened to the time it took me to take the 2.5s off.*

*BB Rows 75kg 8,8,8,8*

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 27.5kg each side 12,10 25kg 8 with 15kg DB lateral raises supersetted last two sets 15 reps each*

*Cable Pulldowns 63.6kg 12,10 59kg 10 drop set 39kg 10*

*Preacher curls 7.5kg each side 12,9*

*Tri Bar Lying Extensions 10kg each side 12,10*

*Cable Flye, Reverse Fly & Lateral Raise giant set x 2 for a pump*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*BB Back Squat 112kg 4,4,9 80kg 12,12 felt a lot stronger in the squat today so really went for it in the 3rd set. should have went up to 82.5kg in the last 2 but I didn't check my log and was going off memory, and got it wrong. Same with rdls oops.*

*Romanian Deadlift 80kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises 102.5kg 20,20,20,20*

*Leg Extension 56.6kg 15,15,15, drop set*

*3kg medicine ball/rope grappler circuit (15 crunch/leg raises, 50m) x 3*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained first thing before work this morning for the first time since my daughter was born (>16 months ago) so half 5 rise. My memory of training is a bit hazy so I suspect I was in some semi lucid state.

Got deadlifts first thing tomorrow as well so not sure how I feel about that.

*Military Press - 55kg 5,5,4 42.5kg 8,7*

*Pullups supinated 8,8,8,6*

*Flat DB Bench - 30kg 10, 28kg 9, 26kg 7 dropset 16kg cant remember reps.*

*Bench Supported DB Rows - 22kg 12,12,12*

*DB Rear Delt Flyes - 10kg 20,20*

*Preacher curls 7.5kg each side 13,9*

*Tri Bar Lying Extensions 10kg each side 12,10*

*Finished with giant set on pec deck, rear delt flyes and machine lateral raises 2 rounds 20 reps on each exercise*


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Love working out first thing, far fewer dbags strutting around the place :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Love working out first thing, far fewer dbags strutting around the place :lol:


 The gym was actually pretty busy yesterday lol easily comparable to usually half 4 pm level of business. Was quiet this morning though, I was the only dbag strutting around.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Off work tomorrow got some stuff to do in the morning, then gona hit the gym early afternoon. Looking forward to it, I'm usually crashing at the time I usually go on a Wednesday straight after work, making for a sub par session.
> 
> Wee progress pic..
> 
> ...


 Your arms look much bigger!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pfff do some gear...lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Pfff do some gear...lol


 I have some stashed, currently burning a hole in my sock drawer.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Your arms look much bigger!


 They're not lol. I measured like just on or slightly under 15 when I started in January, think they're now on or slightly over 15 :lol: .

Ahwell progress is progress, I was actually only doing 2 sets a week direct work for bicep and triceps, now doing 4.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I have some stashed, currently burning a hole in my sock drawer.


 Do it do it do it!!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Do it do it do it!!!


 Patience son, patience.

Gona finish my bulk and then cut, get properly single digits bf. I've probably only been as low as 12% before. Then I'll start cycling.

i wanted my incline bench up over 100kg and military press at 70kg for my work sets as well but it's a big ask, progress in those lifts is ridiculously slow atm.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Check this






Use these tips, get some weighted dips in your routine and your numbers will move!

Are you microloading by the way? Might be worth getting some .5kg plates from ebay

Do you do any shoulder mobility/soft tissue work? And what footwear do you press in?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My loading protocol (bit of wankology for you there) is basically, for incline bench, squats and military press, when I reach a new weight on the bar I'll do 3x3 then 3x4 then 3x5, in the hope that it'll only take me 3 weeks. Squats are sound, in fact I could probably move the load up quicker than that. Incline bench and military press just now I'm hitting 3x3 no probs and then spending maybe 2 weeks each at 4 and 5 reps.

i do a couple of sets of 8 after the heavy sets.

the micro plates are a shout actually.

i press in an old pair of adidas high tops, the soles are flat and quite thin with no cushioning. Actually been thinking about getting a decent pair for the gym, as well as some new clobber I'm a bit of a tramp in the gym tbh.

no mobility work except some general warm up and external rotators etc. I have a decent foam roller I've been meaning to start using again and getting in about the traps/back with a tennis ball.

ill watch that video later cheers


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deadlifts - 142.5kg 5,5,5*

*Some cnut was on the leg press (how dare he) so I jumped on the leg press machine instead went 120kg 12,12,12,12 - its shite though the angle is just not right*

*Leg Curls 59kg 12,12,12*

*Seated Calf Raises 12.5 each side 15,15,15,15*

*Cable Rope Crunches 59kg 20,20,20*


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*Incline BB Bench - 75kg 5,5,5 65kg 8 60kg 6 super setted press-ups to failure in last 2 sets*

*BB Rows 77.5kg 8,8,88 last few reps on last 2 sets were shawdy so will keeping weight as is*

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 28.75kg each side -10 27.5kg - 9 25kg - 7 with 15kg DB lateral raises supersetted last two sets 15 reps each*

*Cable Pulldowns 66kg 12,9,8 drop set 39kg*

*one arm cable curls 14kg 2x to failure with 2 sec squeeze*

*Tri Bar Lying Extensions 10kg each side 10,7*

*Cable Flye, Reverse Fly & Lateral Raise giant set x 2 for a pump*

*decent session, and got my 3 x 5 on incline bench so will be upping the weight, 77kg will be highest I've been for working sets.*


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> *Deadlifts - 142.5kg 5,5,5*


 Deadlift strength is improving but is that all you are doing for a set, no warm up, no weights in between?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Deadlift strength is improving but is that all you are doing for a set, no warm up, no weights in between?


 I do some dynamic stretches, then 70kg for 2 sets of 8-10 then 100kg for 2 sets of 5 before my working sets.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

*BB Back Squat 112kg 5,5,8 82.5kg 12,12 *

*Romanian Deadlift 82.5kg 8,8,8,8*

*BB Calf Raises 102.5kg 20,20,20,20*

*Leg Extension 62.3kg/ 3kg medicine ball/rope grappler circuit (15 reps leg extrension/15 crunch/leg raises, 30sec) x 3*

*Happy with how my squat is coming along - might be some carry over from the squat stance deadlifts I've been doing on my other lower body day. I will keep the loading as is rather than jumping up so that I don't hit a wall - so it'll be 115kg for 3 x 3 next week. Even if I kept this up at the rate I'm going I could be squatting 145/150kg for reps by the end of the year, which would be nice, but I know realistically it's bound to slow down (if I see this year out natty).*


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm starting this journal to track my jobby progress over the coming year, hopefully I will look somewhat bigger and be a good bit stronger by the end of it - I'm hoping the accountability from this log will help along with that.
> 
> Some background: I've been training/dieting properly now for about a year except for a couple of months during summer after I'd cut down a bit, was still training 2/3 times a week but diet wasn't dialled and my heart just wasn't in it at the time - I had actually started in the gym August/September 2014 but was unable to do much due to a separated shoulder until January 2015. Before all that I had been training to join the marines as a reservist, which is really what got me into fitness, but not long after starting training as a recruit I started getting shin splints, low back pain, and just general gayitus. I had intended to return after the niggles cleared up and maybe my body had got more used to the constant training but the shoulder injury happened and then I ended up getting the mrs pregnant, and simply can't juggle being away every second weekend, along with full time job, day release at uni and of course training.
> 
> ...


 How tall are you, I am 3lbs heavier than you yet you look a lot bigger for some reason


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> How tall are you, I am 3lbs heavier than you yet you look a lot bigger for some reason


 5 foot 9 and a half lol you?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was out on Saturday for dinner and a few drinks for my birthday. So diet was ****ed for most of Saturday and hardly ate anything on Sunday due to hangover so feeling a bit shite today. Back on it solid tomorrow, training early bells before work. Looking forward to hitting my 3 sets of 5 at 55kg on military press.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Not bothered updating my log all week. Still training a eating though. At 3500 cals now and weighed 176.6lbs at weekend. Skipped leg day on Tuesday though as I got no sleep the night before. Will hit them extra hard tonight before taking the weekend off.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Not been getting on the laptop to log my workouts and I can't be arsed doing it on phone.

trained upper body today and got my 3x5 at 55kg on overhead press so will be going up to 57.5kg next week (finally).

Weight is up to 177lbs so almost 10lbs since starting this log back in January.

Finally starting to see a bit a shape coming through I think, from all the extra lateral delt sets I've been throwing in.

Looking forward to cutting in another couple of months though.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Not been getting on the laptop to log my workouts and I can't be arsed doing it on phone.
> 
> trained upper body today and got my 3x5 at 55kg on overhead press so will be going up to 57.5kg next week (finally).
> 
> ...


 Looks like your hardon is holding the towel in place


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Looks like your hardon is holding the towel in place


 At least it's doing something lol


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

IN


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Well between work, family and uni exams this log has been neglected but now exams are over and I'm free of uni until the end of September hopefully I can keep it going.

i got up to 181.75 lbs, my goal was 182lbs so close enough. Not gona lie I've put on a fair bit of padding and am not happy with how I look atm. In hindsight I probably wasn't coming off the best base for a bulk and could've done with being leaner but you live and learn.

Gona be cutting for the next 12 weeks or so hopefully losing 15-20lbs will have me looking much better.

seeing this has been my second bulk I've attached pictures comparing the end results. About 7/8lbs heavier this time around and a little leaner. To be fair though I was fat AF last time. Also attached is me after cutting last year for 10 weeks losing about 12lbs, wish I'd kept going with this but didn't want to be at or under 11 stone at the time.

Last pic is just another recent one.

Hopefully this time I will get leaner and be a bit bigger.

Then it's test time :thumb !

Will update soon with some diet/training info but as of Monday there I cut down from 3500 to 3000cals on lifting days and 2800 on non lifting days, will continue to cut calories from carbs on non lifting days and see how I get on. Scale weight was down 2/3lbs this morning but it will just have been water/not as much food in my gut.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Decided I'm gona kickstart timid cut a bit by making Sunday a super low carb day.

I think I'll aim for 150g fat 200 protein and minimal carbs from veg etc, except the banana I had when I woke up should end up 2250, I'll report back later.

Having a 4 egg omelette with 2 yolks removed and 4 rashers grilled bacon with grilled mushrooms and baby tomatoes for brunch, then I'll be out power washing the driveway most of the day.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Calories ended up 2200 with macros C50, F140, P190 yesterday. Ended up having 3 shakes through the day cause I was out washing the drive till half 9, then had another proper meal when came in - 2 salmon fillets with cheese coleslaw and a salad with olives, tomatoes and rapeseed oil/balsamic vinegar dressing.

Gym later so macros today are roughly C300, F100, P185 at about 2900cals.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Late to the party but I'm in like Flynn! Fellow-natty love.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking great mate. I am late, but in for this. What are your goals?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Late to the party but I'm in like Flynn! Fellow-natty love.


 Nice one - won't be natty for much longer I'm afraid. Taking the plunge after this cut!



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Looking great mate. I am late, but in for this. What are your goals?


 The better pics are from when I cut last year, bottom one is most recent but thanks nonetheless! Goal is to lean out over the next few months, get leaner than last year with more mass, hopefully in the region of 10% body fat.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Nice one - won't be natty for much longer I'm afraid. Taking the plunge after this cut!
> 
> The better pics are from when I cut last year, bottom one is most recent but thanks nonetheless! Goal is to lean out over the next few months, get leaner than last year with more mass, hopefully in the region of 10% body fat.


 Great. Would be good to see and get motivated from your progress. You look impressive in your avi


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Calories ended up 2200 with macros C50, F140, P190 yesterday. Ended up having 3 shakes through the day cause I was out washing the drive till half 9, then had another proper meal when came in - 2 salmon fillets with cheese coleslaw and a salad with olives, tomatoes and rapeseed oil/balsamic vinegar dressing.

Gym later so macros today are roughly C300, F100, P185 at about 2900cals.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Great. Would be good to see and get motivated from your progress. You look impressive in your avi


 Thanks mate appreciate that coming from you, must have been a good light :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained upper body tonight. Felt weaker than last week on incline bench but could just of been due to the low carb day and the fact I'd been out grafting all day and got to bed late.

Pretty much nailed macros today - lifting days foodlooking like this:

0700 - 1 scoop whey with creating & a banana

1000 - 2 slices brown bread toast, a banana & 2 tbsp peanut butter

1230 - 200g chicken breast, spinach & 75g brown rice

1500 - 30g mixed nuts, apple & tangerine

1700 - gym

1900 - will vary, tonight was some kind of tarragon chicken risotto. Generally some kind of meat/carb/veg affair will just eyeball portion sizes. If not I'll just repeat lunch.

2230 - 4 egg omelette minus 2 yolks & 100g oats with 200ml while milk

Monday upper body is;

incline bench 3 heavy sets, 2 lighter pump sets

bent over row 4 x8

hammer strength shoulder press 3 x 8-12 with DB lat raise superset on last set

lat pull down 3 x 8-12 with drop set on last set

ez bar curl/skull crusher superset 2 x 8-12

Giant set cable flies, reverse flies and lat raises 2 x 20

10mins cardio at around 165bpm, will up this by 5mins a week till its at 20-25 and drop calories as well.

skipped the last 2 tonight as had to pick the kids up and put them to bed before sweeping sand over the driveway.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Legs tonight

back squats 3x 5 and 2 x 12

romanian deadlifts 4 x 8

barbell calf raises 4 x 20

medicine ball crunch/ farmers walk superset

10 mins on stair master.

must resist temptation ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper body session tonight:

BB shoulder press 3 heavy sets 2 lighter sets 8-12

pullups 4 x 8-10

decline DB bench 2 x 8-12

dips supersetted with t bar rows 4 x 8-12

cable curls & cable tricep extensions 2 x 8-12

cable chest fly / face pull / lateral raise giant set 2 x 20

10 minutes on cross trainer.

went out a fairly brisk walk at lunch for about 25 mins.

went to the shop after the gym n was hungry so kinda f**ked up macros but calories and protein are still about right.

P175 F114 C221 cals 2820


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Nice progress Sphink... How old are You and what are your stats (height, weight)?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gina said:


> Nice progress Sphink... How old are You and what are your stats (height, weight)?


 Sorry pal just seen this.

I'm 26, 5'9" and 175lbs at the moment - currently cutting. I've lost about 7lbs in the last 2 weeks obviously mostly water.

Been training seriously for about 2 years.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained legs Friday just getting round to logging it.

deadlifts 3 heavy sets

leg press 4x12-15

Seated calf raise 4x15

cable crunches / farmers walks 4 sets

10 mins on the stair master.

Dug up the stones round the front of the house yesterday, gona finish power washing then lay down some new stones.

Had my first cheat last night, South Indian garlic chili chicken tikka with garlic n coriander naan fkin destroyed it.

Calories will be low today as its low carb day.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Trained legs Friday just getting round to logging it.
> 
> deadlifts 3 heavy sets
> 
> ...


 You don't fill the calories from fat instead or just a low calorie day ?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You don't fill the calories from fat instead or just a low calorie day ?


 I eat more fats than my other days but no i don't fill the calories so I guess it is just a low calorie day, I just achieve it by not having any carbs, cept the little I do get from veg/ nuts etc. I'll probably have about 150g fat as opposed to around 100g I'd usually have.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper body tonight decent session won't bother listing exercises as it's just my usual Monday work out.

Incline bench is getting weaker only managed 2 reps at 80kg on first set had to drop down to 77.5kg. Lighter sets were fine though and everything else still feels strong (for me).

Dropping calories again this week:

Training days - 300C 60F 180P 2460 cals

Rest days - 190C 100F 180P 2388 cals

low carb ( <50 ) day moving from Sunday to Saturday just incase that's what's fkng with strength on bench. Protein and fat are a little higher on these days with cals about 2000.

Cut isn't a drastic as the last time I dieted where I pretty much cut carbs cept at breakfast and after training, so it's a bit of a mind fk as obviously I'm still holding on to a lot of water from the high carbs but scale weight is coming down so I'm losing something.

gona keep cardio 10 mins at end of training and increase to 15 next week, possibly adding in a run on a Wednesday night.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Not much new to report, trained lower on Tuesday - squats were a little weaker so I dropped the weight a bit and just went for paused at the bottom reps n perfect form, Romanian deadlifts continued to get stronger but I'm just gona focus on the stretch and cut rest times, maybe up reps to 10-12 instead of 8.

upper tonight, lost a rep on last set of military presses. Everything else is fine strength wise it's just those low rep sets.

Diets fine still as per last entry.

Deadlifts tomorrow which so far haven't been affected by the defecit.

Updates are shite cause obviously my lifts aren't progressing but hopefully will have some reasonable update pics around the 6 week mark.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Not much new to report, trained lower on Tuesday - squats were a little weaker so I dropped the weight a bit and just went for paused at the bottom reps n perfect form, Romanian deadlifts continued to get stronger but I'm just gona focus on the stretch and cut rest times, maybe up reps to 10-12 instead of 8.
> 
> upper tonight, lost a rep on last set of military presses. Everything else is fine strength wise it's just those low rep sets.
> 
> ...


 What program are you running and why has it stalled?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> What program are you running and why has it stalled?


 I'm just doing upper / lower 4 days per week mate: Mon main lift is incline bench I do 3 heavy sets (3-5) reps followed by 2 light er sets (8-12).

Tue main lift squats same idea.

Thu main lift OHP.

Fri main lift deadlift.

after the main lift on each day I'll do one exercise per body part 4 sets, except arms only 2 sets each. I finish upper day with a giant set which is either cables chest flyes / face pulls / lateral raises or peck deck / rear flyes / lateral raise machine 20 reps each. On lower day I'll finish up with a wee abs / farmers walk circuit. 10 mins cardio at end of each day atm.

my 4 main lifts were progressing ok while bulking, bench and OHP a lot slower than squat and deadlift but since I started cutting they've gone to pot so best I can't now is just try and maintain the strength I've got but if I'm doing a lift and say I only get 2 reps in the second set I'm dropping the weight 2.5kg on the third.

before for any given weight I was going for 3x3 ( max reps on third set) 3 x 4 then 3x5 before increasing weight and doing the same again.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm just doing upper / lower 4 days per week mate: Mon main lift is incline bench I do 3 heavy sets (3-5) reps followed by 2 light er sets (8-12).
> 
> Tue main lift squats same idea.
> 
> ...


 Maintaining is good, impossible to gain strength on a cut.

What are your lifts at? Might be time to start periodizing your main movements.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Maintaining is good, impossible to gain strength on a cut.
> 
> What are your lifts at? Might be time to start periodizing your main movements.


 Incline bench 80 x 4 ( down to 3 now)

squat 115kg x 6

OHP 57.5kg x 5 down to 3/4 now

deadlift 150kg x 5

not strong at all obviously but I remember the first time I benched I couldn't do one at 40kg lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Incline bench 80 x 4 ( down to 3 now)
> 
> squat 115kg x 6
> 
> ...


 Realistically at your body weight those numbers put you in a late intermediate category from a strength perspective.

You ever looked 5/3/1 or ws4sb? Both of these are extremely good programs that should see you progression pick up again after your cut. Linear progression can't work forever when your natty.

Just a recommendation, I would not feel obliged if you already enjoy how your training but they can both be worked into an upper/lower split, just the reason I mention them.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Realistically at your body weight those numbers put you in a late intermediate category from a strength perspective.
> 
> You ever looked 5/3/1 or ws4sb? Both of these are extremely good programs that should see you progression pick up again after your cut. Linear progression can't work forever when your natty.
> 
> Just a recommendation, I would not feel obliged if you already enjoy how your training but they can both be worked into an upper/lower split, just the reason I mention them.


 Yeh I have looked at 5/3/1 but at the time thought at my stage I'd be better off just battering away every week till the weights got heavy enough that recovery started to become an issue, or progress really stagnated (no weight/rep gains for like a month).

i mean with 5/3/1 it's what 90% of your max then 65% for 5 rep sets, 75% for 3 and 85% for 1? I remember working it out n it had me doing something daft like 50kg for sets of 5 for incline bench. I'd be getting like 20 reps on the last set to failure in that which just seemed pointless.

it is one to keep in mind for future. I'm gona start using gear soon after I've cut so I'm expecting at least a year of good progress in both strength and size.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh I have looked at 5/3/1 but at the time thought at my stage I'd be better off just battering away every week till the weights got heavy enough that recovery started to become an issue, or progress really stagnated (no weight/rep gains for like a month).
> 
> i mean with 5/3/1 it's what 90% of your max then 65% for 5 rep sets, 75% for 3 and 85% for 1? I remember working it out n it had me doing something daft like 50kg for sets of 5 for incline bench. I'd be getting like 20 reps on the last set to failure in that which just seemed pointless.
> 
> it is one to keep in mind for future. I'm gona start using gear soon after I've cut so I'm expecting at least a year of good progress in both strength and size.


 I see your point. Thought you were natty though?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I see your point. Thought you were natty though?


 I am, up to and for now lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Legs today, got an extra rep on last weeks deadlifts at 150kg and also added weight to the leg press. Done some lunges with the kettle bells instead of usual farmers walks. Finished with 10mins on stepper. Toying with the idea of some early morning cardio / circuit training tomorrow.


----------



## Kratoslarge (May 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> We nattys are a dying breed, I'll be reading this one


 Hear that!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained upper yesterday and lower today - strength on upper day seems to have levelled out I'll be happy if I stay incline benching 77.5kgs for 2x3-5 and still banging 60kg out for 2x8-12 afterwards. everything else is pretty much as previous entries, I'm not gona be changing my training.

Increased cardio to 15 mins steady state on upper days and I'm now doing 30 sec intervals at a higher speed followed by 90sec rest on the stair master on leg days, still for 10 mins and I'll increase the interval speed each session till I'm nearly falling off.

For lower today I reduced the weight to 110kg for 3x5 squats, then 85kg for 2x12 - I think I'll hang here and just go for nice deep reps with a pause at the bottom - I could still do 115kg but I've noticed my forms went a bit tits so to avoid hurting myself im just reigning the weight in slightly.

I also done some circuit training on Saturday followed by 25mins steady state cardio on the stair master then the cross trainer. Circuit was: pull ups, dips, t bar row, shoulder press, medicine ball crunches and farmers walks for 4 rounds with 1 min rest between rounds, gona try b reduce the rest times by 10 seconds or so a week get my fitness back up.

Gona introduce another cardio session on a Wednesday starting tomorrow, just 25 minutes or so on whatever, medium intensity, keeping BPM in the 160s.

Reduced cals/macros to:

P180 C250 F60 2260cals on lifting days

P180 C150 F80 2220cals on rest/cardio days

and one day at P200 C<20 F130 about 2000cals

in reality cals are shown a bit off on myfitness pal, slightly higher than the macros work out but it's not really important. As long as I'm tracking I'll know what I can change about if it stops working.

gona try n keep cals this high and just up cardio time / interval speeds etc.

Might seem like I'm over complicating things a bit but I just really want to still enjoy training instead of it being a chore like it was when I cut last summer.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

weight still coming down so not touching calories, added 5 mins to cardio at the end of sessions but.

done upper with my mate on Monday could barely get two reps out at 80 in the incline lol so done 3 sets of 5 with him basically doing upright rows :lol:

done something to my back doin deadlifts on Friday and it's still a bit tender so took it easy with squats in Tuesday n skipped the 2 higher rep sets.

Got a health check through the work today with full bloods, blood pressure, lipids etc so I'll get the results through for that in 3 weeks - should be good to go after that as I don't really drink n haven't cycled yet so everything should be fine.

just waiting on the Mrs getting back from the shops so I can get to the gym for upper body session.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacked training yesterday and taking the weekend off as I woke up yesterday morning stiff and sore as so just loading up on paracetamol and naproxen for the weekend.

Gona drop cals to 2000 max and just have carbs pwo and breakfast, halfing my morning oats as well as feeling bloated in work after it. Will miss my midmorning toast n pb banana sandwich but I knew it had to go eventually, looking forward the replacing it with some cottage cheese. Nom nom.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Took Friday and the weekend off as my lower back was giving me jip.

Trained upper today, good session. I've decided to not bother bursting my arse trying to keep using same weight for straight sets so I just ramped the weight up doing sets of 5 till I couldn't get 5 then start stripping the bar back taking sets to a rep short of failure, so basically worked out as some warms ups + 4 working sets.

calories been low over the weekend and just had my first carbs since Friday night, feels good man. Only having porridge oats in the morning and then some fruit around the gym then some starchy carbs (rice, spuds, sweet potatoe) after. Cals are under 2000 so the loss should start to speed up a bit.

my mate gave me an ECA tab to try so I'm gona dunt that pre wo tomorrow.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I tried some Pulse from MP on Saturday, hadn't tried any sort of PWO other than coffee before. Took it at 2pm before gym, was absolutely gurning my face off until about 7pm. Couldn't sit still so ended up cleaning the whole house, was basically hovering. Crashed and had an amazing night's sleep.

All I've got on that one.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> I tried some Pulse from MP on Saturday, hadn't tried any sort of PWO other than coffee before. Took it at 2pm before gym, was absolutely gurning my face off until about 7pm. Couldn't sit still so ended up cleaning the whole house, was basically hovering. Crashed and had an amazing night's sleep.
> 
> All I've got on that one.


 Haha aye the only pre wos I've tried are grenade which I thought was decent but a bit dear, and my pre from MP which I thought was ok but it gives me the shits within like half an hour of taking it. The two of them are actually pretty similar the main ingredients you feel are the caffeine and the beta alanine. I'd quite like to try a decent pre wo that gives a bit of focus without just being a pure caffeine buzz, and a good pump. My pumps are literally gone before I reach the motor just now cause of the low carbs. So vain lol.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What are these 'pumps' you speak of?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> What are these 'pumps' you speak of?


 You need to up the volume

chase the pump, live the dream


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained lower tonight, went to do my sets of 5 on squats but back just didn't feel right so after the first set I dropped the weight and just banged out 3 sets of 12. Skipped Romanian deads for the same reason and just finished with some hanging leg raises and 10 mins intervals on the stair master.

my mate gave me an ECA tab to try. Took it about half an hour pre workout but it only really started to kick in towards the end and i basically ended up sitting in my mums buzzing out my tits, totally underestimated it tbh I'd say it was a fairly strong stim. Id go as far as to say you could probably take one in a night out n it would be a half decent wee pick me up lol. Hope to f**k I can sleep tonight.


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Trained lower tonight, went to do my sets of 5 on squats but back just didn't feel right so after the first set I dropped the weight and just banged out 3 sets of 12. Skipped Romanian deads for the same reason and just finished with some hanging leg raises and 10 mins intervals on the stair master.
> 
> my mate gave me an ECA tab to try. Took it about half an hour pre workout but it only really started to kick in towards the end and i basically ended up sitting in my mums buzzing out my tits, totally underestimated it tbh I'd say it was a fairly strong stim. Id go as far as to say you could probably take one in a night out n it would be a half decent wee pick me up lol. Hope to f**k I can sleep tonight.


 Mate what are those ECA? Looks like they're on amazon but just wondering if it's the same thing?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah spill the beans Sphink!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sammclean23 said:


> Mate what are those ECA? Looks like they're on amazon but just wondering if it's the same thing?


 It's an ephedrine caffeine aspirin stack, they combine the ingredients cause they're supposed to work well together for fat burning. I was looking at some online earlier as well just make sure you read the ingredient as some of them don't even have ephedrine yet called themselves ECA..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FYI @RexEverthing @sammclean23

https://examine.com/supplements/eca/


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> FYI @RexEverthing @sammclean23
> 
> https://examine.com/supplements/eca/


 Thanks mate!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> FYI @RexEverthing @sammclean23
> 
> https://examine.com/supplements/eca/


 What brand were they?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> What brand were they?


 No idea man my mate just gave me a cap to try!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained lower tonight, low back is still dodgy so instead of deads i just done 4 sets on the leg press wide high foot placement to try n target Hammond, pyramiding up to 200kg then back down going for more reps on each set, then 4 sets of 12 lower narrow foot placement for quads. Then done 4 sets seated calfs, and 3 sets leg extensions and leg curls with last set a double drop set on each. 15 mins on cross trainer.

took a 6 week in pic for comparison with end of bulk still got far to go but I'm being a bit more severe with the deficit now, wish I'd just blasted it from the start tbh!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Difference is clear as day mate, keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Difference is clear as day mate, keep it up :thumbup1:


 Thanks man. Another 5/6 weeks I think I'll see me with an OK base to start cycling, I don't want to get properly ripped just now as I think I'll just get too skinny, I'll save that for a few cycles in - shouldn't put too much fat on when I start AAS.

plan is to just watch my waistline and if it gets too high I'll cut.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Joining the party, well done on your progress so far bud! Toying with the idea of cycling myself (well pro hormones at least)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Thanks man. Another 5/6 weeks I think I'll see me with an OK base to start cycling, I don't want to get properly ripped just now as I think I'll just get too skinny, I'll save that for a few cycles in - shouldn't put to much fat on when I start AAS.
> 
> plan is to just watch my waistline and if it gets to high I'll cut.


 How much of calories are you at the moment mate and how much of the deficit you are creating ?

Just had a look at your current pic, how about bringing cardio in the picture around 20-25 minutes at medium intensity and steady state?.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How much of calories are you at the moment mate and how much of the deficit you are creating ?
> 
> Just had a look at your current pic, how about bringing cardio in the picture around 20-25 minutes at medium intensity and steady state?.


 Calories are sub 2000 just now. I was down at 1800 last week but I think that may have been too low. So this week I'm going to keep them around 1900/2000 and go from there. I'm not sure exactly how much of a deficit I'm in just now probably about 600/700.

I'm doing 15 mins steady state cardio at the end of my upper body sessions just now, 10 mins intervals at the end of lower body sessions, and 30/40 minutes on a Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Calories are sub 2000 just now. I was down at 1800 last week but I think that may have been too low. So this week I'm going to keep them around 1900/2000 and go from there. I'm not sure exactly how much of a deficit I'm in just now probably about 600/700.
> 
> I'm doing 15 mins steady state cardio at the end of my upper body sessions just now, 10 mins intervals at the end of lower body sessions, and 30/40 minutes on a Wednesday and Saturday.


 I've just finished cutting on 1800, was not fun at all


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> I've just finished cutting on 1800, was not fun at all


 How long were you eating that for? Happy with the end product?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> How long were you eating that for? Happy with the end product?


 I did 10 weeks straight (couple of cheats long the way)

dropped 16lbs and I can see my abs for the first time in my life so yeah pretty happy!

glad it's over though

I've got a log kicking about somewhere if you want to have a ganders mate!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> I did 10 weeks straight (couple of cheats long the way)
> 
> dropped 16lbs and I can see my abs for the first time in my life so yeah pretty happy!
> 
> ...


 Will do mate what's it called?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Will do mate what's it called?


 For cuts sake!!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Gor the day off work yesterday so took my step daughter to school then went to the gym straight after :

Incline BB bench - I've been ramping up sets doing 6 reps each one and increasing the weight till i don't make it then ramping back down trying to keep hitting 6 reps. Keeping rest time short whereas before I was resting 3 mins between heavy sets. Been enjoying it I think I actually prefer training this way.

Cable rows 4x 8-12 - low back is still dodgy so I've sacked off barbell rows

hammer strength style shoulder press - similar to incline press but not ramping up as already warmed up, just do a couple of sets with no plates on. 4 work sets

lat pull down 4 x 8-12 going for a squeeze/pause at the bottom each rep and getting a good stretch at the top.

EZ bar curls and skull crushers superset 2 x 8-12

peck deck / rear delt / lateral raise machine super set 2 x 15-20

15 mins on cross trainer

And trained lower today:

45degree leg press same again lyramid up and down with 4 working sets of 8 with low narrow foot placement then 4 sets of 12 with high wide feet.

leg extensions 4 x 8-12

leg curls 4 x 8-12, hate the hamstring pump

seated calf raises 4 x 12

Medicine ball curl / rope grappler superset - 4 x 20 / 30sec

10 mins intervals on the stair master


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Where abouts is your back aching mate?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Where abouts is your back aching mate?


 Low back, slightly to the left side. I've had it before and it comes up randomly, used to get it running which was a pain. Tweaked it doing deadlifts the other week.

Tbh I'm not too bothered I might actually just stick with the 45 leg press as my main quad load, I will definitely be going back to RDLs for hammies n glutes though nothing hits them like this IMO. May use squats for higher reps and paused reps and stuff, probably go heavy now and again just to see where I'm at.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I used to get that in exactly the same spot.. could be a tight hip flexor and/or lat. Is it an ache or an actual pain?

Some couch stretches and rolling of the lats might help if it's just an ache or tight feeling, I'd at least give them a go if that's the case babe


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> I used to get that in exactly the same spot.. could be a tight hip flexor and/or lat. Is it an ache or an actual pain?
> 
> Some couch stretches and rolling of the lats might help if it's just an ache or tight feeling, I'd at least give them a go if that's the case babe


 It's more of an ache / tightness. It's pretty much gone now unless I do something to aggravate it like load the spine / low back in anyway. It's like the tendons from the low back where they attach on to the hip I think.

i keep meaning to do some mobility stuff but let's face it, it's just so boring and gay.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I reckon that's probably a tight flexor then mate. You don't have to go balls-deep on mobility or anything, a session every few days would help massively. Couch stretch will take 2 mins of your time!

You've got a desk job, don't you? This is probably the culprit. You'll be amazed how different you feel after some decent stretching, srs


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> I reckon that's probably a tight flexor then mate. You don't have to go balls-deep on mobility or anything, a session every few days would help massively. Couch stretch will take 2 mins of your time!
> 
> You've got a desk job, don't you? This is probably the culprit. You'll be amazed how different you feel after some decent stretching, srs


 Will give it a go man, I did feel a lot better when I was doing stretches for my hip flexor a before - hitting depth in squats was a lot a lot easier.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> It's more of an ache / tightness. It's pretty much gone now unless I do something to aggravate it like load the spine / low back in anyway. It's like the *tendons from the low back where they attach on to the hip I think.*
> 
> i keep meaning to do some mobility stuff but let's face it, it's just so boring and gay.


 That is the muscle I injured that put me out for a good month or two. It's your piriformis. Best way to stretch it is to do a pigeon pose on a couch or chair and get in there with a lacrosse ball and massage it daily if you can, it's a hard spot to find, but you will know when do find it, because it will fu**ing hurt.

As @Ares has stated your hip flexors will play a part in this too, stretching them daily will be of huge benefit also.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Best stretches for hips brethren? Link me boys.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Best stretches for hips brethren? Link me boys.


 




[IMG alt="psoas-stretch1.jpg" data-fileid="124982"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_04/psoas-stretch1.jpg.0b9e20bf7c0135b6f71d22106b4649a0.jpg[/IMG]

That and pigeon pose. Google it, too many different ways to perform it. Just do what feels comfortable where you feel the stretch.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That and pigeon pose. Google it, too many different ways to perform it. Just do what feels comfortable where you feel the stretch.


 The psoas stretch above is what I done before and helped massively with squatting. Also even better if you put your arms straight up overhead and twist away from the leg you're stretching.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> The psoas stretch above is what I done before and helped massively with squatting. Also even better if you put your arms straight up overhead and twist away from the leg you're stretching.


 I find this also, good for thoracic mobility too if you are flexible enough.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I find this also, good for thoracic mobility too if you are flexible enough.


 Think I'll get the old foam roller back out and start using it in the evenings


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Seated BB OHP 4 working sets 6 -8 reps

pullups 4 x 6-10

decline DB 2 x 6-12

chest dips 2 x 8-12

cable rows 4 x 8-12

v bar tricep push downs 2 x 8-12 with double drop set on last set

ez bar preachers same as tris

cable flyes / face pull / lateral raises 2 x 20

20 mins on cross trainer as didn't get down last night as she was working.

Had no carbs since Tuesday except some fruit around training so feeling / looking flat as f**k / like I don't lift and defos looking forward to my sweet potatoe chips currently in the oven..


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Trained legs after work earlier, started with RDLs first, back felt/ feels fine which is good hopefully I can keep these in again.

RDLs 4 x 8

leg press narrow low stance 4 x 12

4 x 8-12 on leg ext and leg curl

med ball crunches 4 x 20

Seated calf raises 4 x 12

10 mins intervals on stair master

went to go out a walk round the dams but the sky opened up when we were on the way so decided to just take the kids for ice cream - I ended up with a supercharger meal from KFC, oops. Ahwell I'll be having zero carbs over the weekend and I'll do some extra cardio f**k it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper yesterday, same as last Monday cept was in a hurry so used the smith for inclines as the racks were occupado. Quite sore in the upper pecs today so must have isolated them a bit better than usual, something to take note of for future.

done legs and core earlier, started with leg press then RDLs no back pain so all good just gona stick with 90kg n up the reps/ bring rest times down.

found a copy of Lyle McDonald's ultimate diet 2.0, interesting read - I'll definitely be giving it a go in future. It's aim is similar to what I've been trying to do which is pretty be much be glycogen depleted and back load carbs after workouts but I've still only been having 150-200g after training so I'm never really replenished properly. (I'm thinking of adding a refeed in every ten days or something as I feel fat burning is really starting to slow down, and I'm already down to around 1800-1900 on training days and 1500-1600 on all the other 3.)

In contrast UD2.0 has you getting properly depleted mon-thu then after training on Thu you started carb loading but it's something ridiculous like 1000g carbs (for a lighter guy) in the proceeding 30hours ie thu evening and all day Friday then at or around maintenance over the weekend depending on goals.

the workouts are all tailored around the diet as well which is cool.

switched my cottage cheese out for some low fat Greek yoghurt n I'm gona mix in one of those 10kcal hartleys jelly pots as I can't be arsed with the cottage cheese at 10am tea break.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Standard Thursday upper session.

weighed myself at 161.4lbs yesterday morning which is lighter than I'd like to be considering the condition I'm in. I guess I'll probably drop below 160lbs this cut then probably bounce back to around the weight I am now by the time I've filled back in with glycogen and water.

decided to have a refeed / diet break which I've never done before, so had a big volume leg day yesterday with some upper body machine stuff thrown in as well to get properly depleted, and 15 mins intervals on the cross trainer 30sec high intensity 30 sec low.

Picked up some skimmed milk so I could treat myself to some nestle chocolate milk, as well as some triple choc cookies and cinnamon swirls for treats apart from that it's been all sushi, stir fry and sweet potatoes, though I'm gona have a burrito later. I did feel a bit tighter and fuller this morning which was good.

Gona do some circuits and cardio later as well so I can continue with the carbs for the rest of today.

Starting to get a bit of separation in the quads, no size but that'll come.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Well that got a bit out of hand. Can't even pretend that was a refeed lol just a full on break from any kind of diet. I can't remember the last time I ate so much crap, even had a bottle of wine last night.

Ahwell I done some more high volume stuff after circuits yesterday plus 40 mins on the cross trainer to try and negate fat gain.

Back on it properly tomorrow though, think I'll still have another refeed in 10 days though, a proper one with 500/600g carbs and low fat - no cinnamon swirls, nestle chocolate milk and custard tarts - though all of those things are immense.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The things I'd do for a hot cinnamon swirl right now..

inB4

The things I'd do to @superpube for hot.. something something right now..

Something something.. Ares is a batty

Take your pic :lol:

Still leaning up mate, good stuff


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> The things I'd do for a hot cinnamon swirl right now..
> 
> inB4
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper tonight

incline smith as racks were occupied and I'm having to hussle a bit on Mondays, but one freed up and I done my last 2 sets on incline with the free bar. Much better as the incline is irritating my dodgy right AC joint. Free bar felt a bit alien as well.

Cable rows, choking to get back to barbell rows but lower back is not quite there yet.

shoulder machine press, shite much prefer the plate loaded one but it was in use.

1 set pull-ups 12 reps then cable pull downs.

CG barbell presses.

Preacher curls.

some cable fluff.

weight was back up to 166.8lbs with no difference to waistline, which is sitting just under 32". keen to see how low I can get that in the next 4 weeks, 35" was my starting point lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Leg press 4 sets 8, 10, 12, 12

RDLs 4 x 8

seated leg curls 3 x 10-15

leg extensions 3 x 10-15 drop set on last set x 2

seated calf raises 4 x 12

10 mins intervals on stair master.

thinking about picking up some ECA or yohimbe for the last few weeks of cut as I don't really want to cut calories any more.

i will squat again one day, actually really like the leg press though can really focus on the leg muscles without having to worry about cues or bracing, plus when I'm doing my heavy sets its really more of a hip movement as my stance is pretty wide otherwise I can't hit depth with a decent weight.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Leg press 4 sets 8, 10, 12, 12
> 
> RDLs 4 x 8
> 
> ...


 Squats and leg press, love them both!

You having trouble squatting?

Quads are looking well tho mate!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> Squats and leg press, love them both!
> 
> You having trouble squatting?
> 
> Quads are looking well tho mate!


 Just since I tweaked my low back a few weeks ago. I done a few high rep sets 20+ last week and it was fine though. Just can't be arsed with them atm, it's that way I know I'm gony be a lot weaker cause I've not done them and I've been cutting. Just gona leave it till calories go up and I begin hormonizing.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@Sphinkter


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> @Sphinkter


 I'll update my log with all my training this week I promise


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Upper tonight

Alternate sets:

incline bench 4 working sets 5-8 reps

Barbell row 4 x 8-12

1 min rest between sets

wide grip pull downs 4 x 8-12

Plate loaded shoulder press 4 x 6-8

tricep push downs with v attachment 2 x drop sets

preacher curls 3 x 8-12

machine fly, rear delt fly, lay raise superset 2 x 20

20 mins on cross trainer

weekend was a right off, ended up out for a curry on Saturday, followed by a few pints and back to someone's house, didn't actually drink when I got there but still ended up out till 4 and slept in late, then just had a mixed grill and something later. Calories probably weren't that high but coupled with the beer and shite the day before I feel I've set myself back a bit. Was knackered all day and training wasn't the best but got it done.

meant to be starting my first cycle next week but I'm waiting on some more stuff coming in including my prop kickstart, getting a bit squeaky bum time as it's coming from abroad and I duno if it's gona come in on time. Source seems to have gone off the radar as well so I don't really know what's going on.

diet for today and indeed the last few weeks and the remainder of this is:

2 eggs 6 whites omellette and fried in table spoon rapeseed oil

200g Low fat Greek yoghurt with 10kcal jelly pot

200g chicken cooked franks BBQ chicken powder (with oil 2 tbsp for 1kg chicken) with broccoli

1 scoop whey, Apple, tangerine, banana

train

steak fried in teaspoon oil with 250g homemade sweet potato fries/wedges (again with oil but 1/2 tbsp over 1kg sweet potato) with broccoli

about 1800 cals can't remember macros something like p200 c150 f40/50

Tue same, Wednesday usually chili instead of steak, thu spag Bol maybe just depends, always a meat n carb for dinner after the gym though.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Well that's my 12 week transfreakation complete.

Overall happy with the results when comparing starting and finishing pics though i do think I could maybe have dropped another 1/2% body fat. Not pleased with how much weight I've had to lose though I've gone from about 13 stone to just over 11, tshirt are hanging off me, though I know I'll probably put on 5/6lbs after a carb up.

Going forward, I'm just waiting on some test prop coming in ( should be in the next couple of days). Should have had stuff in weeks ago but it looks like I've been bumped on that front, source has gone quiet for well over a week now..

So my plan now is to go low carb the next few days, do a bunch of high volume work and cardio to get really depleted and then have my first pin of prop and test e coinciding with a generous carb up / refeed, then over the next week of or two gradually up calories. I need to sit down and work out the number but I might just play it by ear and go by go by the scales and tape around the waist. I don't want to bulk too hard just now as its probably looking like we're going on holiday the start of September. I'm thinking as its my first cycle and I'm just coming out of a diet, I should be able to make some decent lean gains if I'm sensible with my diet.

I'll be getting a new log up in the next few days with starting bloods (no hormones) and more details on cycle.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking better than me on decent amount of gear

Good going bumfluff


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Looking better than me on decent amount of gear
> 
> Good going bumfluff


 Haha cheers bud


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Well that's my 12 week transfreakation complete.
> 
> Overall happy with the results when comparing starting and finishing pics though i do think I could maybe have dropped another 1/2% body fat. Not pleased with how much weight I've had to lose though I've gone from about 13 stone to just over 11, tshirt are hanging off me, though I know I'll probably put on 5/6lbs after a carb up.
> 
> ...


 That's top work there buddy!

I thought id be lean as f**k after dropping 1/2 - 3/4 of a stone and nearly 20lbs later and I just about got visible abs lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross S said:


> That's top work there buddy!
> 
> I thought id be lean as f**k after dropping 1/2 - 3/4 of a stone and nearly 20lbs later and I just about got visible abs lol


 Haha aye that was my predicament exactly. Thought I'd be ripped at 12 stone :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Well that's me just pinned 2ml test e and 1ml test prop, and gubbed 12.5mg aromasin.

prop went into right quad, didn't even feel the needle go in. Started the 2ml in my right glute but it was awkward as f**k trying to push the oil through and contort my body and that so I swapped the needle for a wee blue one a stuck it in my left quad (see pic).

not gona lie I was shaking like a fu**ing leaf throughout the entire episode :lol: .

Suppose I better stop this thread and start a new one..

View attachment 133865


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Well that's my 12 week transfreakation complete.
> 
> Overall happy with the results when comparing starting and finishing pics though i do think I could maybe have dropped another 1/2% body fat. Not pleased with how much weight I've had to lose though I've gone from about 13 stone to just over 11, tshirt are hanging off me, though I know I'll probably put on 5/6lbs after a carb up.
> 
> ...


 Top work mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Where's the new thread?

Looking forward to following your first cycle!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Well that's me just pinned 2ml test e and 1ml test prop, and gubbed 12.5mg aromasin.
> 
> prop went into right quad, didn't even feel the needle go in. Started the 2ml in my right glute but it was awkward as f**k trying to push the oil through and contort my body and that so I swapped the needle for a wee blue one a stuck it in my left quad (see pic).
> 
> ...


 FILTHY ROID JUNKY


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

What was your macros and calories in this diet mate, I'm gonna run something similar for 8 weeks I'm at same weight


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

superpube said:


> FILTHY ROID JUNKY


 'Do not hate me because I am natural'

First page I get on and theres a quad injection. Seems legit.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> 'Do not hate me because I am natural'
> 
> First page I get on and theres a quad injection. Seems legit.


 c**t will be in a clown mask before we know it :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> 'Do not hate me because I am natural'
> 
> First page I get on and theres a quad injection. Seems legit.


 Haha hence why no posts since. How many pages did you have to go through to find this piece of turd log lol.

i have been meaning to start a new one but been busy as f**k recently and don't want to half arse it like this one kinda ended up.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> c**t will be in a clown mask before we know it :lol:


 Find me one and I'll wear it


----------

